# Is there a standardbred registry?



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

There most definitely is. In Canada it is through Standardbred Canada in Mississauga. You must be a member though I believe to access many of their services. I don't know what it is in other countries.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome. Just need to find the US version then. Thank you!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Try sending a PM to Almagro (I think that's the right screen name or an anagram of it! LOL). I believe she is in the states and she would definitely know.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool, I think I know the girl you're talking about. She's got pacers. I'll send her a pm. Thanks!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Standardbreds are registered with the USTA. Harness Racing - USTA Home Page - United States Trotting Association


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome thank you!!


----------

